# Rebuilt a Bendix 3-stripe hub



## shawn57187 (Oct 23, 2011)

I recently took apart, completely cleaned, and then re-greased a Bendix 3-stripe coaster hub. Everything came back together again, but I'm wondering if there is a way I can test it without having to re-lace up the wheel?


----------

